# HardieTrim rejecting 15 ga Dewalt nailer



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you sure finish nails are appropriate for this? I've never used headless nails for siding.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep. The following document from the Hardie company says so. http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/best-practices/hz/hz5-canada-trim.pdf


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Harbor Freight Nails???


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll need to either rent or buy the right gun. The DeWalt you have is too weak for the job, it's intended use is for wood trim as are the nails. I would not suggest using a finish nail gun at all. We use a Duo-fast EXT siding gun with cement coated nails. The nails have a head and are 2" long. This model has served us well over the years and failures are just about unheard of, if you intend to buy a gun.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks, TrapperL. You know, I called the Hardie company and spoke to one of their tech reps. I told him I was using a 15 ga Dewalt finishing nailer and he didn't blink an eye. He said he hadn't heard of 1 ga making a difference when installing the trim. Apparently, you're more in the know than that person was. I'll be renting the type of nailer you recommended. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can buy stainless ring shank siding hand nails,or you can use the new clips system and eliminate many face nails


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> you can buy stainless ring shank siding hand nails,or you can use the new clips system and eliminate many face nails


I find it interesting that Hardi does not list a RS siding nail as an approved fastener for trim and instead only shows a smooth finish head nail.

I would have a hard time following that spec.


----------



## ewils91 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi there,

A 16ga nail is actually smaller in diameter that your 15ga and as such should be more likely to bend.

We use 16ga and 15ga often to install interior trim, the last time I had a problem like the one you're describing was when one of our crew bought Bostitch nails for our Porter Cable 15ga guns (wrong angle). 

They went in the gun o.k. but every other one jammed or bent...let the counter guy convince him our grey Porter Cables must be a cheap knock off of their Bostitchs and sold him Bostitch nails


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

15 gauge nails are actually much stronger than 16 gauge nails. not only that in my experience with dewalt nailers they are extremely prone to misfiring and jamming. also the porter cable nails jamb up guns quite a bit even in the porter cable guns for which they should be less prone to do. on a thick peice of stock such as harti i recommend using swanson pre painted stainless steel hand nails

regarding harti trim, locally its a product that no one uses. its too hard to work with, very prone to snapping and a pain to cut. ive only used it once and hated it. i have worked with harti siding quite a bit, i either use prefinished lodge pole pine trim for wood siding or azec and even a combination of both. far easier to work with and the azec comes in various profiles


----------



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have head the same problem trimming out some columns with hardi. The preasure was not high enough. Make sure you got the propper angle or straight nails in the gun and make sure your preasure is 120. Try it at 120 to make sure it works and turn it down if it wants to shoot too deep, but it will not be too deep if it is 1x hardi. what model gun you got? does it specify a nail to use on the gun?


----------

